# מנהל אירוע- מה תפקידו? מה עושים איתו?



## Norma Desmond (10/3/13)

מנהל אירוע- מה תפקידו? מה עושים איתו? 
אין לי מושג לאן לשרשר את עצמי, אז פתחתי שרשור חדש
אני תוהה, מה תפקידו של מנהל האירוע בחתונה? 
ויותר מכך- אני אמורה להפגש איתו, לשבת, לתכנן, לא יודעת מה עוד לפני יום החתונה עצמו? או שתפקידו מתחיל ונגמר באירוע עצמו?
איך זה עבד אצליכם? ברגע שסגרתם עם אולם תאריך, מנהל האירוע היה איש הקשר שלכם בכל נושא?

כי כרגע, אין לי מושג מי הוא מנהל האירוע שלי, אין לי כתובת מייל, אין לי טלפון, מעולם לא נפגשנו ואני רק יודעת שקוראים לו איציק
אשת הקשר שלי כרגע היא מי שבעצם נפגשנו איתה מהרגע הראשון, כשרצינו לראות את המקום ולשמוע פרטים לגבי אירוע. אני מניחה שהיא סוג של אשת מכירות או אחראית האירועים של האולם

העניין הוא שאני לא מרגישה שהיא נותנת לי מענה מספק. קודם כל- למרות שדיברנו לא מעט פעמים, היא אף פעם לא זוכרת מי אני. שנית- יש את עניין המעצבת של המקום שלא חוזרת אלי כבר מעל שבוע, ואותה אחראית לא עושה כלום בנדון, למרות שדיברתי איתה על זה כבר פעמיים והיא הבטיחה לטפל בזה
אני מתלבטת אם לשאול אותה פשוט מי זה מנהל האירוע ולבקש טלפון, ולהתחיל לפנות אליו, מתוך תקווה שהוא יתן מענה קצת יותר טוב
מצד שני- אני מניחה שאם זה כבר לא היה בתחום האחריות והתפקיד שלה, היא הייתה מפנה אותי בעצמה אליו ולא ממשיכה להתעסק במה שלא שייך אליה ולא בתחום אחריותה

אני רוצה לשלוח לה מייל לגבי המעצבת וההתנהלות המדאיגה קצת שלהם ואני מתלבטת אם להכניס את עניין מנהל האירוע- בינתיים ממתינה לתשובות שלכן כדי להחליט

תודה!


----------



## ברבורה (10/3/13)

ממה שהיה אצלי 
אצלנו היו 2 מנהלי אירוע- אחד של המקום והשני של הקייטרינג.

המנהל של המקום - אחראי בעיקר על הפן הלוגיסטי, על בעלי המקצוע ועל הניקיון, תאורה, גנרטור, מאבטח...
מנהל הקייטרינג הוא זה שמולו עובדים במיוחד במהלך היום- איתו ישבתי על הסידור שולחנות, על המפות, על הכלים, הוא זה שגם אמר לי מתי לצאת לחופה. הוא היותר פעיל..לפחות אצלי.
מטעם האולם שבו אני התחתנתי היו כמה מנהלי ארוע, דיברתי עם אנשים שהתחתנו באולם ואלו המליצו לי לגביי אחד ספציפי שאותו ביקשתי.
שבועיים לפני החתונה ישבנו עם ההורים ועם המנהלי ארוע וסגרנו את כל הפרטים וכל השאלות.
לפני כן דיברנו עדיין עם אשת המכירות.

הייתי מציעה לך כן לדבר עם מנהלי הארוע כבר עכשיו. מה זה יזיק? בד"כ הם יותר "אנשיי שטח" ועובדים יותר מהר (ממה שיצא לי לראות)
את צריכה לזכור תמיד שאת זאת שמשלמת להם לכן אל תרגישי לא נעים ללחוץ בכל כיוון אפשרי. (אצלי, אבא שלי ישב מעל שעתיים עם כל אחד מהם כי הוא נורא פדנט ואני חששתי מזה אבל לבסוף טוב שכך הוא עשה) 

חוץ מזה לשלוח מייל זה תמיד מומלץ שיהיה לך גיבויי שאכן יצרת איתם קשר.


----------



## פי3ו3ון (10/3/13)

"מנהל אירוע" זה תואר מפוצץ. תחשבי "רב מלצרים" 
זה הכל.

אין לו שום קשר באמת אל הזוג ברוב המקומות בארץ, התפקיד שלו זה להיות רב המלצרים, לנהל את העבודה השוטפת שלהם ולדאוג להוצאת מנות בזמן.
יש מקומות שהתפקיד שלו זה גם להגיד לדי ג'יי מתי לסיים את המוזיקה בשביל שהאורחים ישבו ויקבלו את המנות, או מתי לסיים את הניגון כי צריך ללכת הביתה.

פרט ללהידחף לכם לכל רגע אינטימי לכל תמונה בכניסה לחופה, אין לו ברוב המקומות שום מגע עם הזוג.

אה... כן.
הוא גם יגיע בסוף הערב לבקש טיפ לעצמו ו"למלצרים" שגם את זה הוא ייקח לעצמו.

אל תטפחי שום תקוות ש"מנהל האירוע" (שוב, אמרנו, רב המלצרים) באמת יהיה מארגן החתונה שלך או מפיק בפועל, זה ממש לא יקרה.


----------



## ברבורה (10/3/13)

כנראה שבאמת כל מקום לגופו 
אצלנו לא נדחפו לאף תמונה ולא  לקחו גם את הטיפ אל עצמם (ידיד של אחותי מילצר בחותנה שלנו ואישר זאת).


----------



## שני וארי (10/3/13)

חייבת להתרעם על התיאור הזה... 
כנראה שזה לחלוטין תלוי במקום ובהגדרות התפקיד של המנהל.
במקרה, החבר היקר שלי הוא מנהל אירועים ותיאור התפקיד שלך לא יכול להיות רחוק יותר מהמקור.
הוא נמצא בקשר עם הזוג שבועות לפני האירוע, מנהל שיחות ארוכות עם הזוג ועם בני המשפחה לגבי כל דבר קטן וגדול שקשור לחתונה
(שיחות שמגיעות גם באמצע הלילה ובסופי שבוע)...
דואג לארגון המקום לפני החתונה, לסקיצה שבחרו הזוג, לכמויות מוזמנים שאישרו הגעה אל מול מספר המוזמנים שסוכם עליהם.
עונה על שאלות הזוג (וגם שאלות ההורים) בקשר לדברים הקשורים באולם ולעיתים, גם בקשר לנושאים הקשורים לספקים אחרים.
המנהל מתזמן את הוצאת המנות, דואג שהאוכל יצא בזמן ובאיכות הראויה, מוציא את הזוג לחופה ומתאם את כל ההכנות עם הספקים השונים (דיג'יי, צלם, קייטרינג וכו'),
מנהל את המלצרים ואת שאר העובדים כדי שהחתונה תתנהל בצורה הטובה ביותר.
ובטוח שאין לו עניין להופיע בתמונות החתונה של הזוג!
המנהל גם צריך להתמודד עם תלונות הזויות של אורחים ולפתור כל בעיה שצצה שהחתן והכלה לא מודעים אליהם בכלל 
(לדוגמה שלא רואים את הים בלילה כי אין גלים או שלא נותרו מספיק סידורי פרחים על השולחנות כדי לקחת הבייתה או כשהאמא של החתן לא מעוניינת שהאמא של הכלה תעמוד לצידם בחופה- והרשימה עוד ארוכה).
ולגבי הטיפים, לא בכל מקום המנהל לוקח לעצמו את הטיפים של המלצרים ושווה לבדוק את זה עם מלצרים באירוע עצמו... באולם שבו הוא עובד ישנם טיפים למלצרים וטיפ למנהל בנפרד, הטיפים נרשמים בסוף כל אירוע ועורכים חלוקת טיפים מסודרת לכולם- אין מצב שהמנהל לוקח לעצמו את הטיפים.
חבל שהחוויה שלך לא הייתה זהה למה שתיארתי אבל זה פשוט עוול להשמיץ כך אדם שעובד לא מעט כדי שהיום הזה יהיה מושלם בשביל הזוג...


----------



## nino15 (10/3/13)

נראה לי שבכל מקום התפקיד שלו שונה 
כל מקום והדרישות שלו והתנאים שלו. נגיד אצלנו אשת הקשר/מכירות הייתה גם מנהלת האירוע. מה היא עשתה? הייתה אחראית על הכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




היא החליטה מתי מוציאים מנות, מתי להגיד לנו שצריכים להתחיל את החופה, בקיצור, אחראית לארגן הכל וגם הייתה אשת הקשר שלנו בכל האירוע (לכל מיני בקשות ומענות). 

לגבי השאלה שלך - קודם כל זה מרגיז נורא שאני לא מקבלת תשובה בעניין המעצבת. אני במקומך הייתי מתחילה להרים את הקול, כי נראה שהם קצת לא זזים שם ומנפנפים אותך. בנוסף, לא יזיק גם לנסות לדבר גם עם מנהל האירוע. תמיד כדאי לערב עוד אנשים שאולי יכולים לעזור ולהזיז דברים. מקסימום יגידו לך שזה לא התפקיד שלו, אבל שווה לנסות.


----------



## enigma80 (10/3/13)

אצלנו היה איש מכירות שפגשנו בפעם הראשונה 
כשהגענו למקום להתרשמות, הוא ליווה אותנו עד שחתמנו על החוזה.
לאחר החתימה הועברנו לטיפולו של מנהל האירוע שאיתו נפגשנו לפני כמחודש כדי לסגור את התפריט, לו"ז האירוע, להעביר לו רשימה של כל הספקים שלנו (רב, דיגיי, צלם וכו'), לשאול שאלות שהיו ולהעלות את הבקשות שלנו.
בפועל ביום החתונה שניהם נמצאים במקום לאורך כל האירוע ודואגים להתנהלות הכללית מול הספקים, מטבח, שירותים וכו'.

לשאלתך בנוגע למעצבת, אם היא מטעם האולם ולא חוזרת אלייך את רשאית לפנות שוב לאותה אשת קשר שלכם ולדאוג לקבל תשובה ברורה. במידה והיא לא מסוגלת לספק לך כזו, לשאול כמובן מיהו מנהל האירוע שלך או לחילופין מי כן יכול לפתור את הבעיה שנוצרה. אם עד עכשיו זה לא הלך בדרך הנעימה אפשר בהחלט להיות יותר תקיפים ולדרוש את היחס הראוי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/3/13)

אצלנו היה מנהל אירוע פעיל 
במקום בו אנחנו התחתנו הייתה נציגת שירות- שהייתה אחראית לדברים כמו עיצוב וקשר מול המעצבים שעובדים עם המקום, תיאום טעימות ומענה על שאלות שלנו. 
את מנהל האירוע פגשנו בערב הטעימות וגם בפגישת הכנה לפני האירוע. 
התפקיד של מנהל האירוע היה לדאוג שבערב החתונה הכי יהיה מתוזמן והאירוע יתקתק. מנהל האירוע מקבל את שמות הספקים שצריכים להגיע ומספרי הטלפון שלו - כך שיוכל להיות איתם בקשר (ולוודא שכולם מגיעים ומסתדרים). בפגישה שהייתה לנו ישבנו איתו וקבענו את הלו"ז של האירוע - מקבלת הפנים ועד הסוף (כלומר, מתי אנשים מגיעים, מתי החופה, מתי פותחים את המזנונים). מנהל האירוע גם עזר לטפל בכל נושא ההושבה ולראות שלכולם יש מקום. היו גם כל מיני דברים קטנים שהוא טיפל בהם - הוא לקח לי את הזר ודאג לשים אותו במים כדי שלא ינבול, הוא הביא לנו את הטבעות לחופה, הוא דאג שישימו לי יין לבן ולא יין אדום בגביע של החופה, הוא תיזמן יחד עם הדי ג'יי את תחילת החופה ודאג שכשאנחנו צועדים כולם כבר נמצאים ליד החופה. הוא אפילו דאג להוריד לי את ההינומה לפני שכולם התנפלו עלינו בחיבוקים אחרי החופה. אנחנו באמת היינו מרוצים מהתפקוד שלו בעיקר בגלל שהוא לא היה מורגש אבל הדברים תקתקו. 
בנוסף, בפגישה המקדימה סגרנו עם מנהל האירוע מי אחראי על ההושבה מטעמנו והוא הסביר לנו את התהליך (הוא דאג שלא ניכנס לאולם לפני שכולם יושבים... כי צריך שכולם ישבו כדי לוודא שלכולם יש מקום וברגע שאנשים רואים את הזוג הם ניגשים אליו ואז אי אפשר לדעת אם לכולם יש מקום ישיבה). הוא גם דאג שהמוסיקה של הריקודים תופעל רק כשכולם הסתדרו מבחינת מקום ושרק אז יפתחו את המזנונים. 

אני חושבת שכן חשוב לוודא שיש פגישה עם מנהל האירוע לפני האירוע עצמו. אפשר לסגור איתו דברים, לוודא שהוא מתואם עם הספקים וכו'.


----------



## Bobbachka (10/3/13)

אם עניינים לא ממש מסתדרים בטלפון, מציעה להגיע 
פיזית למקום.
אם המקום לא מרוחק בצורה קיצונית ממקום המגורים הקבוע, מאוד הייתי ממליצה להופיע במקום פיזית ולהסדיר את הסוגיות השונות.
כרגע כל העסק נמצא בידיים של אשת השיווק והיא כמו כל מרבית נותני השירות כנראה עסוקה מעל הראש ולא ממש פנויה נפשית לבקשות שלכם.
(מודה שגם אני בתור נותנת שירות במקום בעבודה מנפנפת לפעמים אנשים כי ככה בא לי).
ברגע שתתייצבו במקום לא ניתן יהיה להתעלם מהפנייה והבקשה שלכם, סביר להניח שתוכלו להגיע לרמה גבוהה יותר מאשת השיווק ולהסדיר את העניינים.
לא בקטע של להגיע לעשות בלאגן, אלא לעשות להם ולעצכם סדר.


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/3/13)

תודה, כנראה שנעשה את זה באמת 
התחושה היא באמת של נפנוף שלנו- מעומס או סתם כי אין לה כוח
שלחתי לה הבוקר מייל, לפני הכל, ובו ציינתי שאני מתחילה להתאכזב מהיחס (או מחוסר היחס) אלי ושאני מרגישה שמנפנפים אותי ולא נותנים מענה לשאלות ולבקשות שלי
מיותר לציין שלא שמעתי ממנה. 
כנראה שאין ברירה אלא להגיע פיסית למקום. אני מודאגת ממה שנגלה על ההתנהלות והיחס שלהם ככל שנתקרב לאירוע


----------

